# No me gusta cumplir años.



## Josho

How do you say that in English? I tried online translators, and this is what I got:

_"I do not like to turn years."_

and
_
"I do not like birthdays."_

The first one doesn't sound right to me. The second sounds like I'm saying I don't like to go to (anyone's) birthday parties.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aurilla

"I don't like having birthdays."

"I hate birthdays" (they remind me that I'm getting old). 

"Growing old sucks"


----------



## carola_fariasm

I don't like getting older (It's the idea, but literal though )

Best regards


----------



## Dario de Kansas

aurilla said:


> "I don't like having birthdays."
> 
> "I hate birthdays" (they remind me that I'm getting old).
> 
> "Growing old sucks"


 
De acuerdo.


----------



## Josho

Wow, thanks again for your help!


----------



## Aidanriley

I think you should say "I don't like getting older", because "having birthdays" makes me think of celebrating your birthday or having a birthday party..rather than the fact that you don't like becoming one year older.


----------



## Josho

Aidanriley said:


> I think you should say "I don't like getting older", because "having birthdays" makes me think of celebrating your birthday or having a birthday party..rather than the fact that you don't like becoming one year older.



I know, but the fact is that I don't like either to get older nor celebrate.


----------



## gengo

Aidanriley said:


> I think you should say "I don't like getting older", because "having birthdays" makes me think of celebrating your birthday or having a birthday party..rather than the fact that you don't like becoming one year older.



But there is another way to say "getting older" in Spanish.  I think cumplir años is closer to the idea of having birthdays, that is, the milestones of our lives.

(Acabando de cumplir los 50, a mí tampoco me gusta cumplir años, jeje)


----------



## spodulike

I don´t like counting the years.


----------



## carola_fariasm

In my opinion the idea of "cumplir años" is just about getting older.
If you want to imply you don't like celebrating your birthday, then you would say "No me gustan los cumpleaños"


----------



## gengo

carola_fariasm said:


> In my opinion the idea of "cumplir años" is just about getting older.
> If you want to imply you don't like celebrating your birthday, then you would say "No me gustan los cumpleaños"



We may be splitting hairs, but I think "I don't like getting older" is closer to "No me gusta envejecer."  After all, the noun cumpleaños comes from the verb phrase "cumplir años," which refers to marking off another year.

Furthermore, "I don't like birthdays" could be taken two ways:  No me gusta celebrar los cumpleaños (the event), or No me gusta cumplir años (the action of aging).

But I guess we are now in the area of personal style, so maybe we could say that all of these could be correct, depending on the speaker.


----------



## bailarín

I don't think we have a nice little phrase to convey this, so I would say something like this: I don't like celebrating my birthday anymore; mostly because it reminds me of how old I am.

Or simply, what aurilla said: Getting old bites the big one! And I ain't gonna celebrate my birthday anymore! (Ok, I modified his version a little)

Haha.


----------



## bestwishesly

And what if one thinks (like me) that is no longer getting older whatever number of years they're turning? Mind you, I'm on the MDHS - Mucusless Diet Healing System. In that case the sentence would be improbable, at least from the point of view of the deterioration of the body.
So, I should say 
"I don't like getting older but I don't mind turning years".
Ups, this is turning rather philosophical but interesting, though. 😊


----------



## SuperScuffer

bestwishesly said:


> And what if one thinks (like me) that is no longer getting older whatever number of years they're turning? Mind you, I'm on the MDHS - Mucusless Diet Healing System. In that case the sentence would be improbable, at least from the point of view of the deterioration of the body.
> So, I should say
> "I don't like getting older but I don't mind turning years".
> Ups, this is turning rather philosophical but interesting, though. 😊


You can't say "turning years".  You could say a specific age, e.g. "I don't like getting older but I don't mind turning 40.", however I think you mean "I don't like getting older but I don't mind having birthdays."

Bearing that in mind you might want to go back and review your other posts...


----------



## bestwishesly

Thank you. However I used the expression "turning years" because I just saw it yesterday here in the forum. 🤔 Maybe it was a mistake.
Thank you again.


----------



## SuperScuffer

I can't think of any context where "turning years" without a number would work, its always "turning 40", "turning 21 years old" etc so it could well have been a mistake.


----------



## jilar

bestwishesly said:


> "I don't like getting older





bestwishesly said:


> but I don't mind turning years".


Hombre, es que esta frase viene a decir que:
1. Sí, a nadie le gusta hacerse viejo (como proceso natural e inmutable que es todos lo sufrimos) y todos querríamos mantener la juventud eternamente.

2. Pero no tienes ninguna pega en cumplir años. (Esto es que celebras o te alegras de seguir vivo. Porque si tu edad no aumenta ya estás criando malvas.  )

El hecho de seguir vivo (algo que alegra a cualquiera) implica que nos hacemos viejos (esto no nos gusta, perder la juventud) día a día, y así tu edad irá aumentando (de ahí tu frase y decir que eso no te importa).


----------



## bestwishesly

Eso es, no me importa porque no lo relaciono (o no quiero relacionarlo) con el envejecimiento ni la decadencia. Simplemente para no poner trabas inútiles a la vida ni a la celebración de la misma. 😃


----------



## franzjekill

gengo said:


> We may be splitting hairs,


De acuerdo contigo en todo lo que has dicho, pero creo que no es un detalle menor diferenciar ambas cosas. Si alguien dice que no le gusta envejecer, yo no lo relacionaría con cumplir años. La persona podría decir eso por cualquier motivo en cualquier fecha. Por ejemplo, por algo tan sencillo como que le duelan las rodillas luego de hacer muchos kilómetros en bicicleta, siendo que hace unos años no le ocurría eso. Si, en cambio, dice que no le gusta cumplir años, se refiere, a mi entender, a la fecha precisa de su cumpleaños, que no le gusta que lo visiten, ni que lo llamen por teléfono, ni mensajes de WhatsApp, ni mucho menos celebrarlo. Nada de nada, la persona desearía que la fecha pasara inadvertida.


----------



## elroy

I don’t like it when I turn one year older.


----------



## Mirlo

I dislike/hate birthdays.


----------



## sound shift

"I don't like it when my birthday comes around."


----------



## elroy

sound shift said:


> "I don't like it when my birthday comes around."


This is too ambiguous.  It could be for any number of reasons: I don’t like the attention, I don’t want people to go through the trouble of getting me gifts, I don’t like that day because I associate it with a negative memory, etc.

The original is saying that what I don’t like is actually turning a year older.  The birthday stuff is a red herring.



Mirlo said:


> I dislike/hate birthdays.


This is even broader.  It’s about all birthdays,  both mine and those of others, and again, it could be for any number of reasons.


----------



## Mirlo

elroy said:


> This is even broader.  It’s about all birthdays,  both mine and those of others, and again, it could be for any number of reasons.


Not really, that's exactly what we would say , if someone ask us if we wanted a birthday party, or If your birthday (date) is approaching  and you don't like celebrating it, because it reminds you that you are getting older. In general will be "I don't like birthday parties "
It's as simple as that!


----------



## elroy

No, it’s not.  See my other posts.


----------



## Rocko!

No entiendo porque se dice “_I don't like *it* when_...” pero no “_I don't like when_...” Supongo que es así.


----------



## elroy

Rocko! said:


> No entiendo porque se dice “_I don't like *it* when_...” pero no “_I don't like when_...” Supongo que es así.


Se dice de las dos formas.


----------



## Rocko!

Gracias, elroy.


----------



## Mirlo

elroy said:


> No, it’s not.  See my other posts.


Here is an example , Im not here to argue, but, in the town that I am living in, thats the way we say it.



> What to do when you *don't like birthdays*?
> 
> 
> *Reflect on why you dislike your birthday.* *Spend time with friends, family, or pets.* *Volunteer or donate to charity.* *Get some exercise or spend time in nature*


----------



## jilar

carola_fariasm said:


> In my opinion the idea of "cumplir años" is just about getting older.
> If you want to imply you don't like celebrating your birthday, then you would say "No me gustan los cumpleaños"


Yo lo veo igual.



gengo said:


> We may be splitting hairs, but I think "I don't like getting older" is closer to "No me gusta envejecer." After all, the noun cumpleaños comes from the verb phrase "cumplir años," which refers to marking off another year.


Aquí hay que observar dos cosas.
Si hablamos de "cumpleaños" en principio nos referimos a la celebración.
Si a alguien no le gusta tal celebración, es decir, no le gustan los cumpleaños, lo puede evitar perfectamente. Llama a sus familiares y amigos y les dice que no quiere celebrar su cumpleaños. Y tan contento.

Ahora bien, ¿qué pasa con "cumplir años" o con "hacerse viejo o envejecer"?
Pues que ambos son procesos naturales donde uno poco puede influir, a menos que uno se suicide. 

Por lo tanto estos dos últimos están más relacionados entre sí (o pueden tener una equivalencia mayor) que si hablamos de "cumpleaños".

Puedes decirles a tus conocidos "oye, como no me gustan los cumpleaños no quiero ningún tipo de celebración cuando cumpla años".
Sí, pero seguirás cumpliendo años - te guste o no- o haciéndote viejo por mucho que no celebres tus cumpleaños.

Por otro lado está la diferencia entre cuándo uno prefiere hablar de hacerse viejo o envejecer (1) y por otro lado hablar de cumplir años (2) que, como indicó franzjekill, pueden ser casos muy variados. Respuesta 19.
En principio (1) apunta a perder la juventud, el proceso por el cual nuestro cuerpo va perdiendo capacidades (Ningún niño habla de envejecer o hacerse viejo, ellos desean hacerse adultos o mayores... porque sí, cumplen años, pero su cuerpo todavía no alcanzó el punto de mayor desarrollo o capacidades, pongamos entre 20 y 30 años  )

Y (2) apunta a que tu edad aumente, sin entrar en qué tramo de edad estés. El niño de 10 años cumple años igual que el adulto de 50 o más. Tu edad se incrementa. Pero el cuerpo de ese niño con 10 años sigue creciendo, crece. En cambio el de 50 decrece o se marchita. Ya pasó su edad de máximo esplendor. 



Mirlo said:


> I dislike/hate birthdays.


Estoy con todo lo que te apunta elroy.

Una cosa es hablar del "cumpleaños" ( si no te gustan estas celebraciones las puedes evitar) y otra de "cumplir años" que es la consulta original (solo hay una manera de evitar "cumplir años", tendrías que morir).


----------



## Mirlo

jilar said:


> Yo lo veo igual.
> 
> 
> Aquí hay que observar dos cosas.
> Si hablamos de "cumpleaños" en principio nos referimos a la celebración.
> Si a alguien no le gusta tal celebración, es decir, no le gustan los cumpleaños, lo puede evitar perfectamente. Llama a sus familiares y amigos y les dice que no quiere celebrar su cumpleaños. Y tan contento.
> 
> Ahora bien, ¿qué pasa con "cumplir años" o con "hacerse viejo o envejecer"?
> Pues que ambos son procesos naturales donde uno poco puede influir, a menos que uno se suicide.
> 
> Por lo tanto estos dos últimos están más relacionados entre sí (o pueden tener una equivalencia mayor) que si hablamos de "cumpleaños".
> 
> Puedes decirles a tus conocidos "oye, como no me gustan los cumpleaños no quiero ningún tipo de celebración cuando cumpla años".
> Sí, pero seguirás cumpliendo años o haciéndote viejo por mucho que no celebres tus cumpleaños.
> 
> Por otro lado está la diferencia entre cuándo uno prefiere hablar de hacerse viejo o envejecer y por otro lado hablar de cumplir años que, como indicó franzjekill, pueden ser casos muy variados. Respuesta 19.
> 
> 
> Estoy con todo lo que te apunta elroy.
> 
> Una cosa es hablar del "cumpleaños" ( si no te gustan estas celebraciones las puedes evitar) y otra de "cumplir años" que es la consulta original (solo hay una manera de evitar "cumplir años", tendrías que morir).


Pero eso es en español.
En inglés,  para hablar de cumplir años es birthday.
No, no. Um, él está por cumplir años: *Um, he's got a birthday coming up*

Eso es lo divertido de cumplir años: *That's the funny thing about birthdays

cumplir años:
https://www.spanishdict.com/pronunciation/cumplir años
INTRANSITIVE VERB PHRASE
1. (general)

a. **to have one's birthday*

Así  es que para mi , lo que el dice es:
I'm not looking forward to my birthday
I don't like birthdays
I hate birthdays


----------



## jilar

Entonces, ¿cómo dirías, según tú, una frase equivalente a esto?

Me encantan los cumpleaños ( o celebrar mi cumpleaños), pero odio  cumplir años.

No puedes decir:
I love birthdays, but I hate birthdays.

Cumpleaños/birthday apunta a la celebración, a la fiesta.

Y cumplir años apunta al hecho de envejecer o que tu edad aumente.

Por eso ya algunos nativos sugirieron:


Aidanriley said:


> I think you should say "I don't like getting older", because "having birthdays" makes me think of celebrating your birthday or having a birthday party..rather than the fact that you don't like becoming one year older.


----------



## elroy

Mirlo said:


> in the town that I am living in, thats the way we say it.


"I don't like birthdays" is a perfectly valid English sentence, but it is not a correct translation of "No me gusta cumplir años."



Mirlo said:


> él está por cumplir años: *Um, he's got a birthday coming up*


This one works, because in this particular context, the meaning is "he is about to turn one year older."



Mirlo said:


> Eso es lo divertido de cumplir años: *That's the funny thing about birthdays*




This one, again, is too vague and broad.  It doesn't specifically refer to turning one year older.



jilar said:


> Me encantan los cumpleaños ( o celebrar mi cumpleaños), pero odio cumplir años.


Great example!

_I love birthdays, but I hate turning one year older. _


----------



## gengo

elroy said:


> "I don't like birthdays" is a perfectly valid English sentence, but it is not a correct translation of "No me gusta cumplir años."



In many contexts, I would agree with that, but in others, where it is clear that the speaker is talking about getting older, "I don't like birthdays" can indeed mean "I don't like turning another year older."

Ex.
-Isn't your birthday next week?  You'll be turning 40, right?  You must be excited.
-Nothing exciting about turning 40.  At this age, I don't like birthdays.

I think a good translation of that into Spanish could well use "no me gusta cumplir años."


----------



## elroy

gengo said:


> -Isn't your birthday next week? You'll be turning 40, right? You must be excited.
> -Nothing exciting about turning 40. At this age, I don't like birthdays.


To me, that doesn't specifically convey that what they don't like is turning one year older.  They may not like birthdays anymore because they're not into the celebratory aspect anymore (for example).



gengo said:


> I think a good translation of that into Spanish could well use "no me gusta cumplir años."


I would translate it "Ya no me gustan los cumpleaños".


----------



## SuperScuffer

jilar said:


> Entonces, ¿cómo dirías, según tú, una frase equivalente a esto?
> 
> Me encantan los cumpleaños ( o celebrar mi cumpleaños), pero odio  cumplir años.
> 
> No puedes decir:
> I love birthdays, but I hate birthdays.
> 
> Cumpleaños/birthday apunta a la celebración, a la fiesta.
> 
> Y cumplir años apunta al hecho de envejecer o que tu edad aumente.
> 
> Por eso ya algunos nativos sugirieron:


There are a few ways you could say say this eg:-

"I love birthday parties, but I hate getting older"

"I love birthdays - except my own."

"The only thing I like about birthdays is the party."

However normally the context and the tone would make it clear what "I don't like birthdays." means, without needing to add anything further.


----------



## jilar

Yo creo que todos reconocemos que el sentido final dependerá del contexto o la situación concreta, ya que, sí, en ambos idiomas pueden intercambiarse de algún modo las tres expresiones que aquí tenemos. A saber:
1. Hacer mención al cumpleaños (birthday en inglés). Observemos que el concepto es el mismo solo que en cada idioma se forma de diferente manera. En español ese concepto surge del hecho de "cumplir años". Mientras que en inglés se hace referencia al DÍA del NACIMIENTO.

2. Hacer mención al hecho de envejecer o hacerse viejo (getting older).

3. Hacer mención al aumento de la edad, o sea, a cumplir años. (¿Turn one year older / Count the years?) Esta, por lo que estoy viendo, no es tan común en inglés, mucho menos que en español, y se prefiere usar 1 o 2.

Y supongo que de aquí todo el debate hasta ahora.

Pero si tuviéramos que decantarnos por una frase o expresión lo más literal posible, independientemente del sentido final que tenga según la situación concreta*, creo que deberíamos respetar las 3 expresiones/equivalencias anotadas.

*Como por ejemplo sucedía en el caso original planteado. Algo que solo supimos cuando la propia persona aclaró ese detalle:


Josho said:


> I know, but the fact is that I don't like either to get older nor celebrate.



Eso es la respuesta a:


Aidanriley said:


> I think you should say "I don't like getting older", because "having birthdays" makes me think of celebrating your birthday or having a birthday party..rather than the fact that you don't like becoming one year older.


----------



## SuperScuffer

jilar said:


> 1. Hacer mención al cumpleaños (birthday en inglés). Observemos que el concepto es el mismo solo que en cada idioma se forma de diferente manera. En español ese concepto surge del hecho de "cumplir años". Mientras que en inglés se hace referencia al DÍA del NACIMIENTO.


Not quite - "birthday" isn't your "date of birth" it's when you celebrate getting one year older.  The form of words might be different to Spanish, but the meaning really isn't so different.


----------



## Mirlo

jilar said:


> Yo lo veo igual.
> 
> 
> Aquí hay que observar dos cosas.
> Si hablamos de "cumpleaños" en principio nos referimos a la celebración.
> Si a alguien no le gusta tal celebración, es decir, no le gustan los cumpleaños, lo puede evitar perfectamente. Llama a sus familiares y amigos y les dice que no quiere celebrar su cumpleaños. Y tan contento.
> 
> Ahora bien, ¿qué pasa con "cumplir años" o con "hacerse viejo o envejecer"?
> Pues que ambos son procesos naturales donde uno poco puede influir, a menos que uno se suicide.
> 
> Por lo tanto estos dos últimos están más relacionados entre sí (o pueden tener una equivalencia mayor) que si hablamos de "cumpleaños".
> 
> Puedes decirles a tus conocidos "oye, como no me gustan los cumpleaños no quiero ningún tipo de celebración cuando cumpla años".
> Sí, pero seguirás cumpliendo años o haciéndote viejo por mucho que no celebres tus cumpleaños.
> 
> Por otro lado está la diferencia entre cuándo uno prefiere hablar de hacerse viejo o envejecer y por otro lado hablar de cumplir años que, como indicó franzjekill, pueden ser casos muy variados. Respuesta 19.
> 
> 
> Estoy con todo lo que te apunta elroy.
> 
> Una cosa es hablar del "cumpleaños" ( si no te gustan estas celebraciones las puedes evitar) y otra de "cumplir años" que es la consulta original (solo hay una manera de evitar "cumplir años", tendrías que morir).


Pero eso es en español.
En inglés,  para hablar decumplir años es birthday.
No, no. Um, él está por cumplir años: *Um, he's got a birthday coming up*

Eso es lo divertido de cumplir años"


jilar said:


> Entonces, ¿cómo dirías, según tú, una frase equivalente a esto?
> 
> Me encantan los cumpleaños ( o celebrar mi cumpleaños), pero odio  cumplir años.
> 
> No puedes decir:
> I love birthdays, but I hate birthdays.
> 
> Cumpleaños/birthday apunta a la celebración, a la fiesta.
> 
> Y cumplir años apunta al hecho de envejecer o que tu edad aumente.
> 
> Por eso ya algunos nativos sugirieron:


En ese caso entonces serías especifico: I like birthday parties,  I dislike or hate celebrating my birthday/ or getting older.


----------



## jilar

SuperScuffer said:


> Not quite - "birthday" isn't your "date of birth" it's when you celebrate getting one year older.  The form of words might be different to Spanish, but the meaning really isn't so different.


Me refería no al significado, sino de donde se origina. El concepto birthday se origina en dos conceptos que aparecen unidos en la nueva palabra, por un lado día y por otro nacimiento.

Era más un comentario para mostrar que no hay una equivalencia *literal* entre ambos idiomas. En español podríamos decir aniversario*, pero, de nuevo la referencia es al año, no al día.

*Aquí sí tenemos una equivalencia plena,  literal, pues tenéis en inglés el correspondiente anniversary.


----------



## SuperScuffer

jilar said:


> Me refería no al significado, sino de donde se origina. El concepto birthday se origina en dos conceptos que aparecen unidos en la nueva palabra, por un lado día y por otro nacimiento.
> 
> Era más un comentario para mostrar que no hay una equivalencia *literal* entre ambos idiomas. En español podríamos decir aniversario*, pero, de nuevo la referencia es al año, no al día.
> 
> *Aquí sí tenemos una equivalencia plena,  literal, pues tenéis en inglés el correspondiente anniversary.



I think there is too much emphasis on what birthday literally means.  If someone says "when is your birthday?" you would answer "June" or "next week" or "on Friday", you wouldn't answer with your date of birth.  So birthday really does mean the day you are one year older than you are now, which is why if someone says "I don't like birthdays." it's obvious what they mean.

There is way too much overthinking going on in this thread. 😁


----------



## Mirlo

SuperScuffer said:


> I think there is too much emphasis on what birthday literally means.  If someone says "when is your birthday?" you would answer "June" or "next week" or "on Friday", you wouldn't answer with your date of birth.  So birthday really does mean the day you are one year older than you are now, which is why if someone says "I don't like birthdays." it's obvious what they mean.
> 
> There is way too much overthinking going on in this thread. 😁


My point exactly!
Thank you!


----------



## elroy

No, there isn’t too much emphasis on anything, and no one’s overthinking anything.  If someone said “I hate birthdays,” I would not assume they meant they hated getting older.  The sentence does not mean or imply that.


----------



## iribela

I think it works both ways.
1) "I hate birthdays" = I hate everything that comes along with the day that marks the date: people calling/texting; deciding whether to have people over, go out, do nothing; people giving you a hard time because you don't want to celebrate, etc. As an example, someone at the office asks their coworkers to provide their DOB for a list, so they can plan for everyone to have a cake and a gift, or maybe go out to lunch as a group, on their birthday. If you don't want to be included, you might say "No thanks. I hate birthdays." You hate all of that.
2) "I hate birthdays" = I hate the day that tells me I'm one year older. For example, your friends calls you all excited to see how it feels to be 40 (or whatever age you're turning) and you respond, "How do you think I feel? Ancient! I hate birthdays!"


----------



## Bevj

It all boils down to the fact that _in context_, the meaning would be clear.
As a sentence on its own, it's open to more than one interpretation and translation.


----------



## SuperScuffer

elroy said:


> No, there isn’t too much emphasis on anything, and no one’s overthinking anything.  If someone said “I hate birthdays,” I would not assume they meant they hated getting older.  The sentence does not mean or imply that.


Yes, I understand that is your opinion, but it isn't mine.  I personally know people who don't like birthdays, but enjoy other people's birthday parties - it is perfectly normal to me to describe them as "not liking birthdays." without requiring further explanation.

We don't have to agree on this, because it really isn't that important a topic.


----------



## elroy

SuperScuffer said:


> I personally know people who don't like birthdays, but enjoy other people's birthday parties - it is perfectly normal to me to describe them as "not liking birthdays." without requiring further explanation.


There is no guarantee that the meaning would be understood as intended.  The fact of the matter is that the sentence “I hate birthdays” is ambiguous in English: it could mean “No me gusta cumplir años” or “No me gustan los cumpleaños,” which are two different things.



jilar said:


> Me encantan los cumpleaños ( o celebrar mi cumpleaños), pero odio cumplir años.
> 
> No puedes decir:
> I love birthdays, but I hate birthdays.


----------

